# A port producing 2 binaries



## vpenkoff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, guys! I'm trying to make a package, which must produce two program binaries. With the Makefile *I* have no problem to produce it. What *I*'m trying to describe is the following. I have a C++ program with sources and headers. Then *I* wrote another program, which is in the same directory and inherits some of the headers and sources. I want to make a package, which installs the two binaries. 

I'm sorry if *I* confuse the reader, but *I* don't know how correct to explain.  

Any guides?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2013)

Most ports install more than one binary, that's no problem.  As long as your program Makefile produces both, it's easy.  It's not really any harder if they use separate targets, the port Makefile will just have to build them both.

More details on the files involved would allow more specific answers.


----------

